# Maidou Bangle



## BangleGuy (Nov 23, 2013)

Here is one of my latest bangle projects, a two-tone Maidou Burl Bangle using our new wide metal cores. The new cores allow a lot more wood exposure, and for a piece this gorgeous, you need all the wood you can get! Happy Turning!

Eric

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 23, 2013)

Very NIce.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 24, 2013)

Thats awesome. I like the wide core. Never heard of that wood before but damn its gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 24, 2013)

Beautiful!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 24, 2013)

That is some sweet wood! I think the wide bangles will be very popular.... How thick of blank is required?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 24, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Thats awesome. I like the wide core. Never heard of that wood before but damn its gorgeous!


Beautiful wood/Bangle Eric !!! I've never heard of that wood either, but we do have a Maidu Indian tribe in California .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Nov 25, 2013)

And uh... what happened to the wood from the core of the bangle???!??!!!??!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rockb (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey Eric, good to see you again....you come up with some beautiful stuff. I bet those wide ones are gonna do well. Rocky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Nov 26, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> That is some sweet wood! I think the wide bangles will be very popular.... How thick of blank is required?


Hey Barry, the wood width is right at 7/8" wide so these are 1/4" wider than the mid-widths.


----------



## BangleGuy (Nov 26, 2013)

El Guapo said:


> And uh... what happened to the wood from the core of the bangle???!??!!!??!!!


I got a two nice wedding ring blanks out of this one! Ha!


----------



## indonesianwood (Nov 30, 2013)

thats so beautiful erick.
awesome


----------



## WoodLove (Dec 1, 2013)

Eric, that wood is stunning. I like the wider size bracelet also. My angel wears the cast manzanita bracelet you made her all the time...... She actually designed an outfit to go with the bracelet........ that's how much she likes it!!!! Again, super nice !!!!!


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 1, 2013)

super nice. I checked out your web page. Thanks for posting the videos on there. When I can save some more money (buying wood wood wood) I will be ordering the mandrel and supplies from you. All your stuff is first class


----------

